# Hello from South Georgia



## TricieWorld (Mar 10, 2008)

I am TricieWorld, a military wife from South Georgia. We just moved here after 4 years in Hawaii (I miss that place!!). I have 2 daughters (14 & 5) and we now have 2 kitties.

My daughters have been wanting a cat for a long time and we promised them that when we moved from Hawaii that we would get one. Well this past weekend, we made a trip to the Humane Society to adopt ONE cat.

When we got there, my older daughtre and myself fell in love with Emerald...a Tortie Point Siamese one year old female. Then my 5 year old turned around and saw the cutest little black and white 14 week old female kitten with the prettiest green eyes.

The Humane Society was actually having a "sale" on cats. So I broke down and got both for them. They have adjusted well so far to their new home. And we are adjusted to having them here.

Here are their pics...

Lady Barcelona 14 weeks old










&

Miss Emerald 13 months old











I look forward to any advice on cats/kittens I could receive!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

They are beautiful, and Lady looks like the short-hair version of my Squirrely-Jo. (in my avatar) Emerald has everything I want in a cat that I am missing right now...blue eyed meezer with calico thrown in!
Heidi


----------



## TricieWorld (Mar 10, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> They are beautiful, and Lady looks like the short-hair version of my Squirrely-Jo. (in my avatar) Emerald has everything I want in a cat that I am missing right now...blue eyed meezer with calico thrown in!
> Heidi


I fell in love with her the second I saw her! She is quite beautiful!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome. Your new little ones have great names and are cuties.


----------



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello and Welcome. Lovely kitties!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pretty kitties you got there :wink:


----------



## TricieWorld (Mar 10, 2008)

Leazie said:


> Welcome. Your new little ones have great names and are cuties.


Thank you. Emerald had that name at the Humane Society and my 14 year old daughter thought that it fit her nicely and couldn't change it.

My 5 year old daughter named the black n white one Barcelona after the Cheetah Girls movie where they went to Barcelona. I found it quite funny that she named her that.


----------



## meebo (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome to the World of Cat... Both of your cat look cutes..


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcme to you and the furrys


----------

